# torsion bar info needed



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

I need all the help possible on lowering with the torsion bars on my 96 Hardbody.i looked under there and found the area i need to be lookin for but what nut do i loosen? Is it the nut that points down at an angle towards the outside of the truck?Any help is greatly appreciated. or any website with detailed instructions.
Thanx


----------

